# Junior Gentleman II fountain pen cartridge



## PMisiaszek (Mar 5, 2014)

What brand/style replacement cartridge fits this pen?


----------



## ed4copies (Mar 5, 2014)

"International" size----MANY brands.


----------



## Carl Fisher (Mar 5, 2014)

Ed covered it.  Any of the international standard cartridges.

Some of the more common are Noodlers, Private Reserve, Kaweco, Pilot Namiki, Visconti, Diamine just as a few to start.


----------

